# Entrance Exam Rules.



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

There is this negative marking thing in the Entrance Exam. Could anyone elaborate on that? 
Also, any other rules that a candidate should abide by?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

+5 for every right answer. -1 for every wrong. 
220 Questions *5 = 1100 Max Marks.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> +5 for every right answer. -1 for every wrong.
> 220 Questions *5 = 1100 Max Marks.


and zero for an unattempted one.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

raidermary said:


> and zero for an unattempted one.


When is the entrance exam for Punjab and Sindh provinces?


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

marmar92 said:


> When is the entrance exam for Punjab and Sindh provinces?


For the punjab it is on 20th and you need to have applied before 4th of july! so Apply now.

go to uhs.edu.pk and download their application kit or go to their nearest designated center and collect it from there.

Dont know much about Sindh


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

marmar92 said:


> When is the entrance exam for Punjab and Sindh provinces?



hi , 
in punjab test is scheduled on 20th of July and in sindh , dates are not yet been finalized by administration ( my inner source told me ) , they are planing to conduct the test in September after fsc ( intermediate ) result 

hope it ill help u a little:happy:



Aminah Latif said:


> There is this negative marking thing in the Entrance Exam. Could anyone elaborate on that?
> Also, any other rules that a candidate should abide by?


hi , 

Negative marking is bit different in different kind of test but generally they deduce one mark for one wrong answered question 

FOR AGHA KHAN 
there are six portions of test , that are 
1- ENGLISH ( no negative marking )
2-BIOLOGY ( one marks for each right answered question and 0.25 marks ill b deduce for each wrong answered question )
3-PHYSICS ( one marks for each right answered question and 0.25 marks ill b deduce for each wrong answered question )
4-CHEMISTRY ( one marks for each right answered question and 0.25 marks ill b deduce for each wrong answered question )
5-MATHS ( one marks for each right answered question and 0.25 marks ill b deduce for each wrong answered question )
6-SCIENCE REASONING ( no negative marking )

FOR NUST 
there is no negative marking in the NUST entrance test 

FOR AMC ( army medical college ) 
there is no negative marking in AMC entrance test 

ETAE TEST ( includes kmc ( khyber medical college peshawar ) AMC ( ayub medical college abttabad ) etc )

there are four portion of ETAE TEST , 
1-ENGLISH
2-BIOLOGY
3-CHEMISTRY 
4-PHYSICS

4 marks ill b awarded for each right answered question and 1 mark ill b deduce for each wrong answered question in each portion 

hope it ill help u a little :happy:


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

So that means one should do all the mcqs; and shouldn't skip even a single? 

Plus, what is Sicence reasoning test?

And where do you guys prepare the English Mcat exam?


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

Aminah Latif said:


> So that means one should do all the mcqs; and shouldn't skip even a single?
> 
> Plus, what is Sicence reasoning test?
> 
> And where do you guys prepare the English Mcat exam?



hi ,
well the right way to attempt the test having negative marking include in the pattern is 

ATTEMPT ONLY THOSE QUESTIONS ABOUT WHICH YOU ARE 100 PERCENT SURE 

so that it ill help you to save your obtained marks 

science reasoning questions are based on the daily life science and totally depend upon the intelligence, if you are keen observer than you can easily go through it


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Aminah Latif said:


> So that means one should do all the mcqs; and shouldn't skip even a single?
> 
> Plus, what is Sicence reasoning test?
> 
> And where do you guys prepare the English Mcat exam?


I disagree with Shoaib about how to attempt mcqs!

I think the ones ur hundred percent sure about you should attempt them.

But if in any question, you can eliminate at least two answer choices out of four, and you think you can make an accurate guess from the remaining two, you probably should guess!

The technique above has been talked about in the princeton review books as well and they have calculated your odds at getting better marks and through this technique your odds are higher!

Though you should always stay away from blind guesses! It is better to leave a question that you know nothing about than guessing blindly

So the rule of thumb i would say is, Make an educated guess. And you ll be fine 


My source : Princeton review Sat Subject test books

and my Sat2 score of 2120 (its not an amazing score but its not bad either) 

anways goodluck =)


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

well i ill think about it !


----------



## miss smarty (Jul 8, 2010)

hello
if you r talking about dow university so .25 will be deducted fo wrong mcq so its better that start with that section in which you have command and leave mcq in which you have doubt and solve the doubtful mcqs in last


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

miss smarty said:


> hello
> if you r talking about dow university so .25 will be deducted fo wrong mcq so its better that start with that section in which you have command and leave mcq in which you have doubt and solve the doubtful mcqs in last


miss smarty when are dow med college admissions starting? ther is no info on the website!


----------



## miss smarty (Jul 8, 2010)

raidermary said:


> miss smarty when are dow med college admissions starting? ther is no info on the website!


actually i am also preparing for dow test so according to news paper test will be taken on 18th or 19th september


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

miss smarty said:


> actually i am also preparing for dow test so according to news paper test will be taken on 18th or 19th september


and will the test be conducted for all the sindh colleges or does dow have a separate test? i really dont understand the sindh system!

and how will we register for it? what did the newspaper say?


----------



## miss smarty (Jul 8, 2010)

raidermary said:


> and will the test be conducted for all the sindh colleges or does dow have a separate test? i really dont understand the sindh system!
> 
> and how will we register for it? what did the newspaper say?


all colleges of govt and private have separate aptitude tese and they give date of submission and enterance test in sundays jang newspaper so you have to submit form in due date iven in news paper


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Miss Smarty are you 100% sure the test will be held that day because I cant find any info about it anywhere, please let me know.


----------



## miss smarty (Jul 8, 2010)

FaisalQ said:


> Miss Smarty are you 100% sure the test will be held that day because I cant find any info about it anywhere, please let me know.


yes i am sure because i had read it in newspaper besides i am also given entrance test so i receive information about it from my coaching centre


----------

